# a goood router for gameing?



## crypter

Im looking for a good router for gameing mostly, iv heard it can hurt your ping badly if you dont get the right kind. I would also like it to stay downloading good also..

what brand or things should i look at to make sure i dont get a router that will slow down my 3mb cable or give me worse ping in games.

I dont "want" to spend much, id say around $50  but what would be recommended for cheep and what would be reccomended for best performance? Im not getting this router for a firewall so security doesnt matter that much( more secure would hurt performance right?)

i dont know if all routers do this but i want it to be able to work as a LAN with the other computer and be able to share files ect with it..


----------



## computerdude2004

I have never heard of good and bad routers because some lose more information than others.  I would say, get a router for a wired network, because a wired network is faster than a wireless network, and get a router from a name brand.


----------



## SlothX311

This router has a 4 port switch so you dont have to buy that separate.  I've had mine for about 5 months and I love it.
(Lynksys is a division of Cysco Systems, and thier the best )

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=33-124-001&DEPA=1


----------



## computerdude2004

I would recommend a Linksys router for a wired network as well.  Get one with 4 or 8 port switch built in.


----------



## Grimulus

I'm partial to D-Link.  Easy user set up and all...solid performance.  

I don't think you are going to see a huge difference in the different brands anyway.  Just don't get something that sucks, get a good name, but don't think one(of the brand names) is going to rock ass over the other.

btw, i can't spell very well, but it's "gaming" not "gameing"


----------



## computerdude2004

Linksys routers are easy to set up as well.  I have tried both D-Link and Linksys and I was much more satisfied with the Linksys routers.


----------



## Praetor

> Lynksys is a division of Cysco Systems, and thier the best


For the consumer market perhaps but when you start getting into the uber heavy duty stuff (load balancers, aggregators, 3-kazillion ADSL switches), this years batch has ad some problems  (i do some stuff with ISPs heehee). Of course avg users dont mess around with that kinda hardware 



> Linksys routers are easy to set up as well. I have tried both D-Link and Linksys and I was much more satisfied with the Linksys routers.


To be honest, how much configgin do you need to play a LAN game? Plug everyone in, turn everything on and play regardless of the brand


----------



## hardeez1

*linksys*

i like linksys ......... BEFW11S4 or WRT54G


----------



## SlothX311

Praetor said:
			
		

> To be honest, how much configgin do you need to play a LAN game? Plug everyone in, turn everything on and play regardless of the brand



Oh Touche`


----------



## SFR

I have a Linksys Cable/DSL Router and an 8-port switch, a Linksys modem, and a Linksys kvm switch.



I needed too buy a simple 8-port switch.. and I found a great deal on a D-link model at COMPUSA for $9.99



I have yet to have problems with any of them.



So... my point is:





Save Money... buy one that is on sale.  Both brands make quality products.


----------

